# Anyone interested?



## ArmageddonMedic (Aug 31, 2011)

Is anyone interested in how to perform a clinician level History and Physical Exam on a person (before and/or after they are sick)?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Doin that in my first semester of nursing school now. Any tips from experience appreciated


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm interested in anything and everything that you know, that can help me help my family.


----------

